# need help finding quality FULL COSTUMES



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

help all!! despite my searches im having a hard time finding good full costumes like the one 'father' found here as a example... Twisted Toybox give me some good costume links!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

funny to think in a halloween forum nobody knows of a good costume site............................


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

BumpInTheNightProductions.com - Bump In The Night Productions Home
Zagone Studios Home
Specter Studios - Home Page
Running Wolf Productions main page
Halloween Costumes and Halloween Masks for Adults and Kids - BadPlanet.com!

Some independents and some mass produced sites...
go to THE HMA and check out the links.

hope this helps ya'!
-Clint


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks man,,i was starting to give up


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

what kind of costume are you looking for? I can get costumes but everyone carries them so I wanted something different on my website


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

hey nice post number!!! i like full head to toe scary like the father one i mentioned above


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

zero said:


> hey nice post number!!! i like full head to toe scary like the father one i mentioned above


lol I never even noticed My post#

have you seen these?
Rock Bottom Cemetery - Stalkarounds


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*Another costume site.*

zero, are these what you mean by "full" costumes? AnniesCostumes.com: Plus Size Costumes, Adult Plus Size Costumes, Large Costumes for Adults


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> zero, are these what you mean by "full" costumes? AnniesCostumes.com: Plus Size Costumes, Adult Plus Size Costumes, Large Costumes for Adults


noo none of the mass produced ones, ive bought them and the ad photos are "enhanced"--- the overall look and quality are not good in real life


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*Well...*

I agree with you to some extent, zero. But sometimes this kind of costume can serve as the basis on which you can build. Dirty it up, paint it, add to it, whatever it takes to bring it up to snuff.

It would help if you could be more specific about what you're looking for.


----------

